# For how long can you edit your own posts in the forum?



## Positron (Aug 3, 2022)

I have to ask because I might need to update some OPs I wrote but I've noticed that I can no longer do so.

In particular, I've written these new OPs for the MovieBob thread, and I need to be able to keep them current.


----------



## Null (Aug 3, 2022)

I've changed it from Unlimited for Senior Users to 1 day as of today. Blame people blanking their posts.

If you want to write New OPs, you need to make a new thread in PG and get it taken care of.

Very tired of people complaining about edit times. This forum is for archiving stuff. Posts should not be mutable forever. There will be communal OPs in the future.


----------



## Slav Power (Aug 3, 2022)

May I then suggest to create a pinned thread in PG titled "OP Update Requests" so that whenever someone needs to update a single thing in the OP they don't have to start a whole new thread about it that would then get mixed with any new OPs yet to be published?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Aug 3, 2022)

In fast moving OPs like the Battersbee one I've been updating would I then ask a mod to add in information?

Most Beauty Parlor and LolCow threads I've made I'm constantly updating the OP in to keep it current.


----------



## Null (Aug 3, 2022)

I mean I wish there was a way to make it so that OPs by themselves have different edit limitations but they don't.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Aug 3, 2022)

Makes sense stupid people always seem to ruin things for others.


----------



## CumSnot (Aug 3, 2022)

Just a thought - it'd be cool if there was a way to review the original text on posts that have been edited, like if clicking on 'Last edited' showed what the post said before the edit(s), for example.  Something along these lines could curb abuse of edit feature as blanking would have no real benefit.


----------



## deepFriedBaka (Aug 3, 2022)

CumSnot said:


> Just a thought - it'd be cool if there was a way to review the original text on posts that have been edited, like if clicking on 'Last edited' showed what the post said before the edit(s), for example.  Something along these lines could curb abuse of edit feature as blanking would have no real benefit.


Mods can do that. The issue is that the edit history isn't publicly available.


----------



## Null (Aug 4, 2022)

I've implemented a hack (i.e. i edited in two lines of code) to remove time limits from OPs.


----------



## Spunt (Aug 4, 2022)

Null said:


> I've implemented a hack (i.e. i edited in two lines of code) to remove time limits from OPs.


Does that include OPs spread over multiple posts or where it's not at the beginning of the thread? I was going to update the Lowtax OP to include more up to date information and fix some broken links, but because it wasn't the first post in the thread and can't be moved there will I not be able to do that now?


----------



## FuckedOffToff (Aug 4, 2022)

Spunt said:


> Does that include OPs spread over multiple posts or where it's not at the beginning of the thread? I was going to update the Lowtax OP to include more up to date information and fix some broken links, but because it wasn't the first post in the thread and can't be moved there will I not be able to do that now?


Can't please everyone all the time, I guess.


----------



## Null (Aug 4, 2022)

Spunt said:


> Does that include OPs spread over multiple posts or where it's not at the beginning of the thread? I was going to update the Lowtax OP to include more up to date information and fix some broken links, but because it wasn't the first post in the thread and can't be moved there will I not be able to do that now?


position === 0


----------



## Slobs (Aug 4, 2022)

Couldn't you add a user class for trusted users, or people who have made multiple good threads, allowing them to edit more than just the OP? It'd still be something jannies have to give users manually but it's better than nothing, assuming xenforo is capable of something that basic anyway.


----------



## deepFriedBaka (Aug 4, 2022)

Would making a new OP tag (like the Highlight feature) be an option? That way, moderators can tag OPs specifically and edit them if the users ask them to.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Aug 4, 2022)

I assume OP editing is something that will be fixed for Sneedforo.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 4, 2022)

deepFriedBaka said:


> Would making a new OP tag (like the Highlight feature) be an option? That way, moderators can tag OPs specifically and edit them if the users ask them to.


This. There are a lot of threads which have so many complex moving parts that they have to be split across varying posts. Lou Gagliardi, Matthew Solstys, and even the Furry Convention Drama thread are good examples of posts that have multiple OPs.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 6, 2022)

I don't like this. For example, a few weeks ago there was a post I made in the Gazi thread that I had put a video link in. I posted it years ago and the video was taken down. I had a backup copy locally and was able to upload it. If I noticed that today, I wouldn't be able to fix it.


----------



## Kel1 shi1 (Aug 6, 2022)

tehpope said:


> I don't like this. For example, a few weeks ago there was a post I made in the Gazi thread that I had put a video link in. I posted it years ago and the video was taken down. I had a backup copy locally and was able to upload it. If I noticed that today, I wouldn't be able to fix it.



I'd just ask a mod for that usage case.


----------



## Norman B. Normal (Aug 8, 2022)

I can foresee all kinds of problems with this. I make a new post every time Lou Gagliardi scams himself a new tablet or computer, and reprint both tables every 100 pages to keep everyone up to date on his grifting. Because these tables are full of links and BBcode that gets repeated every time, I press Edit on the most recent post, copy the code, paste it into a new post box, and make the necessary changes. If I can't edit old posts anymore, this is going to be much harder to do.

Even worse: Because Lou keeps trying to deny the legitimacy of our archives and screenshots, and so people looking in have an easy way to see all the incriminating evidence in one place, I maintain a special "Illustrated Edition" of his tablet acquisitions filled with screenshots and unimpeachable Internet Archive links. (Yes, this is autistic as fuck, but it's for a good cause.) Every time he gets a new tablet, I update that old post. If I can't do this anymore, I'll have to copy all of the screenshots by hand every time I make a new post, or (more likely) abandon the project altogether.

@Null says the forum is for archiving stuff... yes, exactly! That's precisely what I am doing! Numerous members of Lou's own online community have held him accountable using our tables and screenshots as evidence. We make it much harder for Lou to scam good-hearted people out of their money, and he knows it. Taking away the tools I use to keep these lists up to date is going to make it easier for Lou and others like him to evade responsibility for their shitty online behavior.


----------



## BlueSpark (Aug 16, 2022)

Null said:


> I've changed it from Unlimited for Senior Users to 1 day as of today. Blame people blanking their posts.


Is people blanking their posts really that big an issue? Coming across old posts that now have broken formatting because of forum updates and being unable to fix them is pretty bad.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2022)

BlueSpark said:


> Is people blanking their posts really that big an issue? Coming across old posts that now have broken formatting because of forum updates and being unable to fix them is pretty bad.


You're talking like 6 year old posts. It happens to every forum. Yes, blanking is a massive concern, fucking deal with it


----------



## BetterFuckChuck (Aug 17, 2022)

I thought this was like RPG codex and i had to earn the option to edit by contributing to the forum


----------

